# Helianthus annuus



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

The previous homeowner here had bird feeders so I've got that one on my property and see the girls working it a lot.Plus lots of other pollinators so it's a good plant for them. I'd guess they use it for pollen and nectar but I don't have info to back that up. I also grow Jerusalem artichoke which is a sunflower native to the US. It's good for the bees and you get to eat the roots like potatoes. But plant it in an area where you don't mind it reproducing and coming up every year because it seems you can't ever get all the tubers out.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I grew a few mamoth single headed sunflowers, the native bees and bumblrs loved em, honey bees wrrnt so interested.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have thread leaf (wild) sunflowers in beds and along the roads here. The bees work them hard for both pollen and nectar. Mine bloom right about the time golden rod and asters bloom.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Some years they produce lots of nectar. They always produces lots of low protein pollen. I have read that hives put on sunflower fields decline from the low grade pollen. I have grown acre sized patches of the type you describe, and have been pleased. The bees also had other sources of pollen of a better protein content along with the sunflower.


----------

